# Vaccination schedule



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

What is a good vaccination schedule for apv,pox,salbac
For young birds and old birds


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

I will give PMV and sal-bac to babies at weaning time (about 4 weeks of age) or as they are ready to leave the nest. Their first shot I give 1/4cc and the booster them in after 4 to 6 weeks.

My old birds I do in the fall (their booster shot) at least 4 weeks before the shows. You don't want to give these shots while their molting as it can cause the feathers to not develop properly. 

With the PMV and Sal-bac both these need to be boostered every year. That's how I do it and it has worked well for me. Others maybe able to give their method and schedule.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Covenant Loft said:


> I will give PMV and sal-bac to babies at weaning time (about 4 weeks of age) or as they are ready to leave the nest. Their first shot I give 1/4cc and the booster them in after 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> My old birds I do in the fall (their booster shot) at least 4 weeks before the shows. You don't want to give these shots while their molting as it can cause the feathers to not develop properly.
> 
> With the PMV and Sal-bac both these need to be boostered every year. That's how I do it and it has worked well for me. Others maybe able to give their method and schedule.


Do you give them PMV and sal-bac at the same time?


----------

